# Palm z22 sync with Google Calendar?



## Transformer Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi - Is there a way to sync a Palm z22 with Google Calendar? Thanks - TM


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.goosync.com/
http://www.companionlink.com/products/companionlinkforgoogle.html
http://herold.org/google-calendar-palm-sync.php


----------

